# A Valley of grass...ADA style



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow-That tank is beautiful!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

YES! Can't wait for the fist after trim photos


----------



## becky3086 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, that is really nice. What did you use for a background?


----------



## Daleo (Jan 10, 2011)

That should fill in pretty quick! Can't wait to see it grown in.


----------



## wolf sa (May 2, 2013)

Nice looking tank
Can you tel us more about that 24" led


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

The tank is showing progressive growth very quickly; I planted heavily because I found it to be better than sparse planting with the Aquasoil. The water changes are a pain in the butt.

The background is a glossy Crayola white board cut to fit behind the tank

The light is a 24" Finnex daylight with 192 LED bulbs. They are economical and have been good plant lights for me so far.

I will update in a week or so after the slow changeover to R/O water as I slow up the water changes to every other day starting Wednesday.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Updates:










Added some S. repens to the L hand side for some brighter coloring against the DHG and also as a surround for the L Seiryu stone:










Bonus: Snowball Shrimp and a few of my Red Shrimp after a feeding; I hope to move them over to the 60P eventually...we'll see!!










Comments welcome


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice. I really like the shrimp to.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks beautiful. Any worries about the shrimp interbreeding?


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Looks beautiful. Any worries about the shrimp interbreeding?


Thanks!

The shrimp probably won't have enough time to interbreed (fingers crossed); I originally planned on moving them to the 60P but after I took over these yellow guys, I decided to put together separate tanks for them. I have a Mini M and a AquaTop Cube that are currently being readied for them; hopefully they don't get busy in the next week or two . They are currently in a Fluval Spec V but I will be taking that tank down after I move the shrimp over

Updated shot:











I am still undecided on fish for the 60P; I originally wanted cardinal tetras but now I am not so sure; ideas are welcome! I want to keep it a species tank like my Emporer Tetra tank on the right hand side.

I use R/O water and re-mineralize so I can pretty much customize the water for any species.

How convenient they lined up right as I was taking the front tank shot, so I took this (there are currently 4 in the 60P)


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

So beautiful! One day I'll break down and just do a beautiful field of grass too. I need to join the party.


----------



## jiejian (Oct 1, 2012)

may i know the plant list in the tank with the white background?


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

jiejian said:


> may i know the plant list in the tank with the white background?


Sure!

Echinodorus tenellus
Glossostigma elatinoides in fron L hand foreground
Hemianthus callitrichoides on the R hand foreground

That's all :smile:


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

HC finally starting to grow better, algae has reduced dramatically:


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice scape


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm really impressed, great looking tanks


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks great. Def inspirational for me


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Tank is still doing well but has gone under a major overhaul because the tall plants, well, grew too fast and I yanked them out.

Pictures coming of the new scape this weekend; I went with Glosso on the L hand side and am letting the HC carpet grow toward the back on the R hand side of the tank.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Did some trimming, and some replanting of some of the Glosso and HC that had overgrown, here is an updated pic as of today. Sorry, but I take terrible photos 










And here is my attempt at a close up of the HC on the right hand side


----------

